# Team 5 deer contest



## Rad07h (Jan 19, 2011)

That's a stud for sure and love the daytime photos! Why haven't you stuck him yet!? Where about in FL is this?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice buck!

I haven't been out for a while since it's been so cold. Season ends sometime in the beginning of February.


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

buck i was after


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Preci$e$hooter said:


> buck i was after


your full of crap! lol


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> your full of crap! lol


X2! haha. If it is/was the one you were after. Hurry up and find his sheds when its time!


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

Why would i make that up? I can post up other pics of him hes just way to smart for me lol


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

Another view for those non believers lol


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I never knew texas whitetails had mass to them


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

Areas like uvalde or up towards the panhandle where there is alot of farm land they do but typically no they dont... Or if there game fenced and protein fed


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

haha, and such big bodies.. i said you were full of crap cuz there is no date or time, and it just looks like a pic that is fake haha


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

oh haha i cropped it out because the year is off it says 09 instead of 10 plus the file size was to large and it wouldn't let me load it


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

well we won it guys! So if u guys really want some arrow wraps throw me a pm and then I will make us some nice looking custom ones, but keep in mind u will probably only get 3 wraps since I can't afford to get u guys a dozen each since they are $17 for 14 of them.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Rad07h said:


> That's a stud for sure and love the daytime photos! Why haven't you stuck him yet!? Where about in FL is this?


this is in the Clermont area, west of orlando, to be precise that's in the Bay Lake area, we got about 100 acres backed up to a bunch more area and I've killed 2 deer off of it allready. That weekend that I posted that picture I went out there hunting in the morning and he came in maybe 15 minutes after I got into the stand and when I seen his rack I thought, oh ya I'm shooting him allright! And he was eating acorns under the oak tree about 50 yards away but no clear shot. So I grabbed my grunt tube and grunted at him and he looked up and then started walking my way. So I stood up and got ready and all that and he walked right under my treestand and then he kinda walked off so I grunted at him again, then he went around some brush and came out the exact same spot where I shot my last deer but I didn't think of that at the time. So I thought he was at 30 yards (forgetting that the last deer I shot, where he was walking to, was about 25 yards) so I drew back, but my 30 yard pin behind his shoulder, grunted at him, shot and of course shot over his back. So he ran and jumped the fence and I took my grunt tube and grunted at him. He stopped and looked back and calmed down, but no shot, then he walked off and about 5 minutes later he came back, he was desparate to find this buck he heard I guess, but he was too mindful I guess to jump the fence and get another arrow slung at him, and the whole time he was on the other side of the fence he never gave me a shot, there was always something in the way. Then he left again and came back a third time! But then he eventually wandered off and now we haven't seen him. But now I am over it and next year he will definitely be back since we will have some food plots next year and then he will have the other side of his rack hopefully!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, I missed more deer last season (2010-2011 season) then I care to admit:embara:. All because of miss-judged yardage.


Good luck next season on the big ones everybody!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I am going to get a rangefinder this next year since that has been a major problem for me especially since I don't shoot flat out to 30 yards or anything like that.


isaacdahl said:


> Yeah, I missed more deer last season (2010-2011 season) then I care to admit:embara:. All because of miss-judged yardage.
> 
> 
> Good luck next season on the big ones everybody!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

thats a fake photo


----------

